# Antique furniture in Malaga - want to buy



## Lisa Putnam (Jun 18, 2011)

Hello - 

I was wondering if any one can direct me to some antique furniture stores around Malaga in Southern Spain? I am looking for a dining room table, desk, chairs, etc. I would like to ship them to the US (California), if you have any information on shipping, that would be very helpful as well. Many thanks in advance for any help!

Lisa


----------

